# Are you going to BODYPOWER Expo 2011?



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

If you are going to BODYPOWER Expo 2011 at the NEC Birmingham 21 & 22 May then come and see us at Stand K2 for a FREE wet shave by The Shave Doctor himself or FREE advice at our Shave Clinic. Look forward to seeing you!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I saw you were going to be attending on the BodyPower Expo site

How many days growth is best left for a shave on the Saturday?


----------

